# How are patch releases marked in svn/git?



## guidors (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi,

I build the kernel from source to include the pf ALTQ functionality. 
Since I am running v11.3 I do the checkout from https://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/release/11.3.0. 
Currently we are at p5 and I wondered how I could see the patch level in de release branch. I would expect also some tag tree.
I looked at the git repo https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd.git and there is a branch release/11.3 but also no tags for the patches.
I checked the stable branch as well as the release engineering branch and the current branch. None have tags. So if I want to have the code point of 11.3-RELEASE-p5, how can I find this release?

Best regards,

Guido


----------



## ljboiler (Nov 21, 2019)

This should work:
1) Go to the FreeBSD Security Advisories site, look through the various advisories to find the timestamp of the desired -pX patch in the Corrected: release list for your release.
2) Go to the base/releng FreeBSD SVNWeb site for your release (releng/11.3 in this link) and find the revision where the above timestamp and FreeBSD-SA number matches the -pX patch found in step 1.
3) Check out the revision found in step 2.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 21, 2019)

The -RELEASE source code is static and don't get updates. If you are building from source you need to track -RELENG, this is where the security updates land.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2019)

guidors said:


> Since I am running v11.3 I do the checkout from https://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/release/11.3.0.


That's the wrong branch. You should use /base/releng/11.3 instead.


----------



## guidors (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

